# ISO Pastry Crust Pates



## advoca (May 16, 2006)

Can anyone give me a recipe for a paté using pastry crust (not the spreading type of paté), please.

Is there a name for this type of paté to separate it from paté of the spreadable kind (such as paté de fois gras)?


----------

